# Workshop flooring



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

What's the options? What have people gone for? Garage floor tiles? Carpet tiles? Paint? Flooring roll? Lino? 

Interested to see what's best in people's opinions


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Painted or polished concrete are both good, lino is cheap and easy to clean and looks smart. Would avoid carpet tiles bit of a pig to clean if you get certain things on them I found


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Took delivery of these last week 
https://www.duramat.co.uk/disc-plate.shtml 
144 Tiles (500x500x12) plus Ramps, for my new 6m x 6m Garage, looked at all makes but decided on these after seeing them on a Trade Stand at a Car Show, spoke with the rep and was impressed with the quality, these ones are 12mm thick and made from recycled pvc cable, hence the tiny coloured fleck on some of them. It was more the thickness that sold them for me, I did deliberate for a few weeks over these Light Grey ones from 
http://www.bigdug.co.uk/mats-floori...strial-interlocking-vinyl-floor-tiles-pp18229 
however after seeing the tyre marks on my concrete floor I decided on the Black ones. Not fitted yet as I have other stuff to sort out first.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Those rubber mats look decent, I'd be interested to hear what your thoughts are once you've got them all fitted.


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

c87reed said:


> Those rubber mats look decent, I'd be interested to hear what your thoughts are once you've got them all fitted.


Will post back here and let you know how I get on, cheers.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Wish R-tek did the tiles on discount again , I will be getting them never the less. small garage, or large I cant go without them.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

R-Tek vs Duramat?


----------



## duka (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a polished concrete floor but opted for 7mm PVC tiles from these guys.

http://mototile.com/motolock-interlocking-floor-tiles.html

I got samples from most of the suppliers (all seemed good quality) but the options on colours swayed me.

completed by two young apprentices on the minimum wage!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have got Wickes Mustang Slate effect laminate flooring in my garage..fibre board underlay and also a DPM under that.





....and despite some folk on here saying it would give issues its still perfect despite having a 1 tone TVR parked on it most of the time, its also had the Mazda 6 and the 208 GTI parked on it with no problem. It looks lovely and really makes the garage/workshop feel that little bit more VIP


----------



## duka (Mar 16, 2009)

looks good, but does that not give issues if you drive in with the car wet?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

duka said:


> looks good, but does that not give issues if you drive in with the car wet?


Nope as its a flooring thats designed for kitchens and bathrooms 

I never drive the cars in wet anyhow they are always dried off before entering the garage.

Even after washing they are driven up the end of the cul-de-sac and then given a final wipe off of any drips etc so never much wet.


----------



## duka (Mar 16, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Nope as its a flooring thats designed for kitchens and bathrooms
> 
> I never drive the cars in wet anyhow they are always dried off before entering the garage.
> 
> Even after washing they are driven up the end of the cul-de-sac and then given a final wipe off of any drips etc so never much wet.


Bathroom/kitchen flooring makes sense, I was thinking more the underside of the car when wet dripping onto the floor, unless you keep the cars for dry days.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Went with Wilkos garage paint but the heat in the tyres lifts the pain at apparently!

So went with some matts

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

duka said:


> Bathroom/kitchen flooring makes sense, I was thinking more the underside of the car when wet dripping onto the floor, unless you keep the cars for dry days.


TVR's and wet don't mix 

I also would never put a wet car in a dry garage  Learnt that from my Dad


----------



## duka (Mar 16, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> TVR's and wet don't mix


Wise words!!


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> I also would never put a wet car in a dry garage  Learnt that from my Dad


So how do you put your car away when it's raining?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd guess it stays outside.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Bazsm said:


> So how do you put your car away when it's raining?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The TVR does not go out in the wet! quite simple really!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Plastic interlocking floor tiles for me from Soft Floor Uk a company based in Manningtree near Colchester. Similar to those shown by Douglash but in chequer plate design.

A very good decision IMO and not too expensive


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

guys interested in some opinions here, 

I do valeting/detailing part time and as such there bes a good few cars in & out of my double garage every week, they be driven into the garage wet and dried off in there etc, 
now the problem is I have a large area of concrete with a washbay etc which is perfect, BUT I have to drive over stones to get into the garage which in turn brings stones into the garage, I currently have the floor painted grey with floor paint but its a mess so I was looking at the tiles, those rubber ones in the third post look good, BUT how would they stand up to little stones etc?


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

nick_mcuk What kind of fibreboard did you lay down mate? Seen the flooring on wickes for 40% off, love the look of it and fancy it in my man-cave


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

euge07 said:


> guys interested in some opinions here,
> 
> I do valeting/detailing part time and as such there bes a good few cars in & out of my double garage every week, they be driven into the garage wet and dried off in there etc,
> now the problem is I have a large area of concrete with a washbay etc which is perfect, BUT I have to drive over stones to get into the garage which in turn brings stones into the garage, I currently have the floor painted grey with floor paint but its a mess so I was looking at the tiles, those rubber ones in the third post look good, BUT how would they stand up to little stones etc?


Is there any way of removing the stones from the issue eg laying concrete strips to drive on into the garage


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Eco Tiles 7mm 
Been down for 4 years now and the only negative (which I was told/warned about before purchasing) is the grey tiles discolour slightly due to the hot tyres sitting on them.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Atkinson91 said:


> nick_mcuk What kind of fibreboard did you lay down mate? Seen the flooring on wickes for 40% off, love the look of it and fancy it in my man-cave


It was just the green Wickes own brand stuff. As I said I put a heavy duty DPM down before laying the underlay.


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

I said I would report back on how the fitment of the 
Duramat Floor Tiles went so here goes.
After my new 6m x 6m Garage was completed in July, I was on the lookout for something better to cover the Concrete Floor, I don't rush into things and always spend far too much time researching materials and processes, my ocd  I trawled the net looking at the many companies selling Floor Tiles and other Materials, that and along with the many useful threads on the Garage section of DW I was almost ready to order the Duramat Tiles, however just by chance Duramat had a Trade Stand at the 'Glasgow Ignition Festival of Speed', which I attended in August, I spoke to the Reps and examined the Tiles, took away their leaflet with prices which included a Show Discount code, the Tiles are 12mm thick and made from recycled pvc cable, hence the tiny coloured fleck you may see on some of them, they also came with free Ramps to cover the Garage Door opening width. I did my calculations and ordered 144 - 500 x 500 Tiles which duly arrived a week later.

A lot of people have been asking about the durability of these Tiles and after fitting them I have no reservations about their ability in coping with...dropping heavy items, using Trolley Jacks and even stones stuck to Tyres

*Top*









*Bottom*









I started at the Door with the Ramp Tiles trying to get them as near as possible equidistant between the goal posts, it didn't really matter about the main Tiles, because of the interlocking system each row would need a cut Tile at either side of the Garage anyway, the cuts would all be different due to the many Blockwork Piers within the Garage, the Tiles have a sort of arrow which needed to be placed top left of every row, (depending on whether your Ramp Tile had Male or Female interlocks) it also meant that the cut Tiles would only fit one way, hence only by luck were you able to use a cut Tile for the other side, which is where it pays to order enough Tiles.

*First Batch Done*









I probably did too much the Night I started, up and down on the kneeling pad took its toll on me, however I was on a roll and enjoyed laying them, in retrospect I wish I had got hold of a bigger Rubber or Wooden Mallet as the Tiles were a real tight fit.

*Might Just See The Arrow Shape Above The Mallet Head*









For cutting the Tiles I used a Black & Decker Scorpion Electric Saw and sometimes a Hacksaw, the Stanley Knife was useless as the Tiles were far too hard.

*Last Bit To Cut*









*Completed*








(Skirting is the B&Q Soft Foam Floor Tiles, used this to hide the ugly rear of the Facing Bricks between the Piers)

*The One Bit I'm Not Happy With*

The Ramp Tiles are 12mm but the Main Tiles are definetely not 12mm as stated, they are really only 9mm and 10.5/11mm at the raised Disc, I took this up with Mark of Duramat who said they had not come across this difference before and would look into it, I suggested they might be able to supply me with some kind of undelay which would lift the first row of Main Tiles to the same level as the Ramp Tiles, however this would need to be cut in the shape of the interlock. Over 4 Weeks have now passed since I spoke to Mark and I have heard nothing. Of course this would not affect anyone not using the Ramp Tiles and It does not deter my willingness to recommend these Floor Tiles.

*Ramp Tile On Top Of Floor Tile*



























Doug.

_October 2017 edit... one year on and really pleased with the Floor Tiles, spoke to Duramat MD at this years Glasgow Ignition Show, he admitted there was a difference in thickness between the Ramp and main Tiles, he showed me the new Ramp Tile they had introduced to alleviate this, he offered to supply me these FOC, it was the right thickness, However it was much softer and what I would call floppier, I thanked him and said I would stick to what I had. Doug. _


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

kingswood said:


> Went with Wilkos garage paint but the heat in the tyres lifts the pain at apparently!
> 
> So went with some matts


This looks like what I'll do as can't really justify the cost of a full floor.

Do the tiles move around at all? and how are they holding up?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Scotty B said:


> This looks like what I'll do as can't really justify the cost of a full floor.
> 
> Do the tiles move around at all? and how are they holding up?


Hi mate, sorry for late reply!

I tacked them down with adhesive spray and there solid.

Holding up well but only been in a few nites a week as usually leave it until the clocks go back before tucking her in. For no other reason than that I'm weird, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

